
Goodbye from DailyCandy - kareemm
http://www.dailycandy.com/everywhere/article/171483/Goodbye-from-DailyCandy
======
mkempe
I never understood why Comcast bought Daily Candy for $125m in 2008.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/2008/8/comcast-buys-
dailycand...](http://www.businessinsider.com/2008/8/comcast-buys-dailycandy-
for-125-million-beats-out-viacom-for-newsletter-business)

